# Why are brutes so popular here?



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey all,

Just wondering why Brutes are so popular on this forum (or maybe they are in general)?
When ever I look and Brand Basic Forums this forum always has 25+ viewing and the rest have 1 or 2.

Is the Brute the end all of end all when it comes to wheeler to build for mud? Or is there some other reason?

Thanks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

When I started the website, and then Steve and I started the forum, we both had brutes. So naturally all of our how-to's and info were for brutes, since thats what we were working on and modifying... That brought in a few, then a few more, and more, and people started adding their own how-to's and the more info we had on them the more people came in with them...

I would love to have more info about other brands but, no one seems to want to put in the time to do indepth how to's for them like people have for the brute... 

We're working on it though! My next bike wont be a brute, partly for that fact.. I want something I can tear apart and do more how-to's for! lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You gonna get a King Quad or a Grizzly?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

in addition to what Jon said... the Brute is pretty much the best bang for your buck also... they are far cheaper than Yamaha and Can-Am, and have great power... cheap and easy to modify... and tons of aftermarket support... 

Where I ride, you see Brutes probably at least 2 to 1 ratio to other makes... Can-Am starting to rise up...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Most likely a Polaris 850xp or can-am 2-up.


----------



## SuzukiMudder (Jan 21, 2011)

ahh goin 2 up :/ not gonna go mudding i guess eh, well on the other hand maybe those would be good in pit races as you would stay in the bottom more


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Why can I mud on a 2-up. The XMR is built on the 2-up frame....


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Why can I mud on a 2-up. The XMR is built on the 2-up frame....


A lot of guys prefer the 2up for mud. The longer wheelbase comes in handy for a lot of situations. The only downfall is on really tight switchbacks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Exactly.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Im still curious as too why the 850XP sounds like a v-twin and the POPO 800 sounds like pissed off bee.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Arctic Cat FTW !!!!!! LOL:rev1:


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Beachcruiser said:


> Im still curious as too why the 850XP sounds like a v-twin and the POPO 800 sounds like pissed off bee.


dont know about the 850xp but the 800 is an inline 2 cylinder instead of the v shaped cylinders of a V-twin, im pretty sure all popos are that way not sure.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

all popos have parallel twins not v-twins like kawi and can am


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah they are all parallel twins. Here is difference...both Big Gun exhaust

It kills me to watch/listen to this video. Im just waiting for the POP!!!




 

Just realized.....maybe these to goobers are related to each other. Sure do rev the crap out of their machine the same.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I hear a lot of good things about the RZR but everytime I hear one, I have to cover my ears. That second vid doesn't sound entirely bad but it's hard to believe that a bike with a 800 sounds like a go cart....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just doen't compare.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

The 850 sounds much better than the 800. I'm a fan of RZR also, but the exhaust note is pitiful. The only exhaust I've heard on a RZR that sounds good is the Looney Tuned dual exhaust.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

brutes are popular cuz i ride one lol jk there great bikes and have endless capabilities


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

The Brutes are great machines. Easy to work on. The aftermarket has really gotten ahold of them and endless parts for them. The power is awesome and the price is right. I work at a kawi dealership so I know the ins and outs of them. We also work on everything else like yamaha, honda, suzuki and polaris. After workin and seein what those machines are made of they arent as good as the brutes. Not a fan of any of those other brands. Their electronics are junk. Seems cdi's, regulators and stators go out a lot. Kawis are just easier to work on when they do break down. You can get a lot of power out of kawi's vtwins. Kawi has had their issues too. But they make up for it in other areas :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Can Am Jon...I just wish I could afford one..lol


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Why can I mud on a 2-up. The XMR is built on the 2-up frame....


 :agreed: and works quite well I might add.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Beachcruiser said:


> the POPO 800 sounds like pissed off bee.


That's the best description I've heard yet! I totally agree.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

That white RZR with LTE exhaust sounds alot better than the other 800s I've heard. Reason I bought a brute is because I got a killer deal, makes goobs of power and they look great. Plus the aftermarket is second to none.


----------

